# Revell Rommels Rod?



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Just saw on the Megahobby coming soon list that revell is planning on reissueing Tom Daniels Rommels Rod and the Tijauna Taxi!
Very cool if true

BRIAN


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Brian, from what I can gather, the molds are already out of storage!! It's great times indeed!!:woohoo:
I still wish Moebius had released the Rod as they were planning to update the tracks and skeletons. I don't know if Monogram have got TD tied down, but if not, a revised Rod in 1/16 would be cool!!
They're also reissuing Red Baron again. It'd be great if they could reissue some of the scarcer stuff instead like the Dogcatcher, Unreal Roller, Sandcrab, etc......

Chris.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

You forgot Barris Bathtub buggy, Revell will reissue.

buzz


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Buzz. I forgot about that one!!:thumbsup: It'd be great to see the Bed Buggy again. I think that one was MPC. Can you imagine going into a hobbyshop and seeing shelves full of Tom Daniel, George Barris, Carl Casper, etc. kits? They're the ones next to the Monarch and Moebius kits.......:woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

That is GREAT news indeed! I just hope that we see this kit soon as it has been tossed around these parts for quite some time with Moebius...although, I think that Moebius would have improved it a bit! 

But I'll take a re-issue from Revell at this point anyday!

MMM


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

I'm stoked to see them coming back out! Been waiting a long time. I guess they decided that the "political incorrectness" of them was no longer an issue.


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

-John


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Dragon Wagon! Dragon Wagon! Dragon Wagon!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I don't do many cars....But this is a must have!!!!!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I didnt care to much about this one, but I'm VERY happy to see it coming out for you guys, I know its been long awaited.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Ever since I saw Troys (Flukes) Rommel's Rod, had to have it!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hey! Thanks Richard! 

Hi gang! I'm still alive!

life just crazy right now. Good chance i will be living in Louisville Ky by Jan 2009....anyone live there??


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Tony?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Other than Tony.

I may be moving there in Jan for 6 months.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Auroranut said:


> They're also reissuing Red Baron again.
> 
> Chris.


THE RED BARON!!!! Am I the only one excited about THIS ONE???!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

^^ No.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

fluke said:


> Other than Tony.
> 
> I may be moving there in Jan for 6 months.


 I lived there for about 15 years, I'm in Ohio now though. Its a great city, I think youll like it. Its will make those Wonderfest trips a lot easier, and cheaper too!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Duck Fink said:


> THE RED BARON!!!! Am I the only one excited about THIS ONE???!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yes Scott- you are. You see, I already have one so there's no real need to reissue it......
Same with the King Chopper. 

Chris.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Duck Fink said:


> THE RED BARON!!!! Am I the only one excited about THIS ONE???!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


The Red Baron has already been re-issued several times, and most Tom Daniel fans already have at least one in their collection. I think Rommel's Rod, Tijuana Taxi, and the Dragon Wagon are more highly anticipated.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd love to see the Ghost of the Red Baron kit rereleased!! If the PC thing's no longer an issue, there should be no problem....

Chris.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Auroranut said:


> I'd love to see the Ghost of the Red Baron kit rereleased!! If the PC thing's no longer an issue, there should be no problem....
> 
> Chris.


I'll second that! The Ghost of the Red Baron was always one of my favorite kits (I wish I still had mine). Normally I'd say we'll never see it reissued, but until recently I never thought we'd see Rommel's Rod or the Tijuana Taxi reissued either, so...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Another thing that R/M could do would be to reissue some of their later TD issues as the originals.
eg: Fast Buck reissued as original Jinx Express
Stinger reissued as original Trick 'T'
Fire Iron reissued as original Firecracker, etc.
2 are I believe just decal changes, Firecracker needs wheels & tyres.
Shouldn't cost much compared to new tooling...

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I just got the new Revell color 2009 catalogue... Rommels Rod, Red Baron, Tijuana Taxi


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Duck Fink said:


> THE RED BARON!!!! Am I the only one excited about THIS ONE???!!!


Nope. Now I won't have to build the collectors tin edition I have.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Rommel's Rod is cool,but "The Ghost of the Red Baron"would be the coolest!! This time issued with chrome and "GLOW" plastic, and 1:1 scale!!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hell, I'd be happy if it was reissued in a plastic bag!!

Chris.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Moonman27 said:


> Rommel's Rod is cool,but "The Ghost of the Red Baron"would be the coolest!! This time issued with chrome and "GLOW" plastic, and 1:1 scale!!!


As I remember it the stand, helmet, and eyeglasses _were_ chromed.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Somehow I always seemed to miss out on the Red Baron...not this time, boys!!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> As I remember it the stand, helmet, and eyeglasses _were_ chromed.


You're spot- on Zombie!! :thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Auroranut said:


> You're spot- on Zombie!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Chris.


Thanks for the confirmation Chris! I guess I still have a few good brain cells left...


----------

